# Add or Change "All Photos" image (iphone)



## reidthaler

I don't have any image under All Photos, and don't see where to change it like I can in Collections,  oops I mean Albums....(And why does Adobe call the Basic panel Light?...)

The reason maybe because I've been going back and forth with the next beta version, but I don't know.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## Jim Wilde

No, I don't believe it's possible to set an image as a cover photo for "All Photos".


----------

